# Almost my birthday ... what do I buy?



## LandyMan (30/9/14)

Hi all,

Started with the ciggie lookalikes in 2007, dumped that after about 2 months (load of junk).
In January, I got a twisp, and absolutely loved the thing. I started looking around, as one does, and got an eVod clearomiser ... very nice, and I still use it when vaping "discreetly". BUT, I got myself an iTaste SVD with a Pro Tank II probably about a month ago, and it works really good for me, but now I want some more goodies 

My birthday is in a month, and I am staring to put together my wishlist:


mPT3 for my discreet set.
Then, depending on funds available, one of the following, or both 
 SMOK BEC Pro 50w (or something similar - advice welcome)
Some sort of Box mod - I quite like the T-Max S80 at VapeKing, but not sure about that one. Maybe MVP2 or VTR.

And then: As the above two will/might not always look cool with a ProTank II, I am considering going with a RBA ... YAY. I believe Kayfun is good (have no knowledge of these things), but it obviously needs to have a tank based on number 2 above.
Any advice or guidelines will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

Just get a Reo

Reactions: Agree 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## LandyMan (30/9/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Just get a Reo


 
I was waiting for someone to say that. And now that YOU did  ... the Reo bottle is connected with a little pipe, and you have to pump they liquid into the atty, correct?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/9/14)

LandyMan said:


> I was waiting for someone to say that. And now that YOU did  ... the Reo bottle is connected with a little pipe, and you have to pump they liquid into the atty, correct?


 
Jip but nut pump that will not work, jou just press on the little bottle for a second or so and you vape for a while on that.


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

Go ahead, you have my permission to spoil yourself with one, maybe even two of these....

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/silver-caravela-and-silver-vela-latina.5567/

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LandyMan (30/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Go ahead, you have my permission to spoil yourself with one, maybe even two of these....
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/silver-caravela-and-silver-vela-latina.5567/


 
Goeie heavens, sure ... let me just ask my friends and family to sell their organs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

LandyMan said:


> Goeie heavens, sure ... let me just ask my friends and family to sell their organs


Does that mean you've sold yours already? I've sold a kidney and a liver, the lungs were worthless but their value is increasing by the day, I might just let one of those go too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## LandyMan (30/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Does that mean you've sold yours already? I've sold a kidney and a liver, the lungs were worthless but their value is increasing by the day, I might just let one of those go too


 
Its for my birthday ... I shouldn't be paying anything, no matter what the currency

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/9/14)

ok but seriously now, the Kayfun is awesome if you're going to RBA's, will work great with the SVD. If I were to buy a box mod at this stage I'd go for the IPV 2.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## LandyMan (30/9/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ok but seriously now, the Kayfun is awesome if you're going to RBA's, will work great with the SVD. If I were to buy a box mod at this stage I'd go for the IPV 2.


 
Yeah, I've seen/heard some good things about the IPV2. Thanks for the advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (3/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ok but seriously now, the Kayfun is awesome if you're going to RBA's, will work great with the SVD. If I were to buy a box mod at this stage I'd go for the IPV 2.



Which Kayfun is the way to go?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/10/14)

@Oupa has them on special.....
http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/heatvape-kayfun-3-1-rba-kit-2-channel/

also

@thekeeperza has a pretty good deal going on here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/clearance-sale.5230/#post-123384


----------



## LandyMan (4/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Oupa has them on special.....
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/atomizers-clearomizers/heatvape-kayfun-3-1-rba-kit-2-channel/



Whoop whoop, ordered. Early birthday present to myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Whoop whoop, ordered. Early birthday present to myself


You're going to love it


----------



## LandyMan (4/10/14)

Carrying on with the thread ... has anyone tried the T-Max S80 available at Vape King?


----------



## LandyMan (13/10/14)

Got a very good deal on the Smok BEC Pro today, very excited. As I have never had 18650 batteries other than my Nitecore ones, @GadgetFreak and I saw today that the Nitecores are 18690's actually, and not 18650. Yes, they are 69mm and also quite a bit wider. So no Smok awesomeness for me ... yet 

Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Got a very good deal on the Smok BEC Pro today, very excited. As I have never had 18650 batteries other than my Nitecore ones, @GadgetFreak and I saw today that the Nitecores are 18690's actually, and not 18650. Yes, they are 69mm and also quite a bit wider. So no Smok awesomeness for me ... yet
> 
> Sent from my GT-P6800 using Tapatalk


What a disappointment.


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

Andre said:


> What a disappointment.


Yeah, but picking some goodies, and batteries, from the new Northcliff Vape King today

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (14/10/14)

LandyMan said:


> Yeah, but picking some goodies, and batteries, from the new Northcliff Vape King today



Don't forget to post pics of the goodies 

and if you post a pic of the packet first, be prepared for @johan to get a nappy rash

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LandyMan (14/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Don't forget to post pics of the goodies
> 
> and if you post a pic of the packet first, be prepared for @johan to get a nappy rash


For sure, and I promise not to post a pic of the invoice either

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------

